# Machine Polish Table



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Has anyone used a machine polisher on a table top to remove lightish scratches? I've tried rubbing Liberon wax sticks over them and buffing off but if you go out of your way to look for them they are still there.
I've got the Chemical Guys V32, 34 36 & 38 range available with various Hec Logic pads and a Das 6 pro +.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes I did my white gloss table at the start of lockdown. Came up very well as it was covered in light scratches. I used menzerna medium cut then CarPro essence. Finished with CarPro reload.

This is the before pic, you can see a lot of scratches, all gone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

